# Here we go agin. 2 St Louis Officers Shoot Man With Knife,Crowd Gathers



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

St. Louis Cops Shoot and Kill Man Near Ferguson, Crowd Gathers - NBC News


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Uh oh. Must be time for more looting and uncalled for violence.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

What ridiculous expectations that the officer could use karate, tase or shoot the arm or leg. These liberals watch way too many movies. If I have to confront someone with a knife the last thing I want to do is to get close enough for him to use it. Its tough enough under stress and rapid movement to hit center mass let alone some tinier body part. If you really think you can hold a knife on an officer who has a pistol, you will be put down like the mad dog you are.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> What ridiculous expectations that the officer could use karate, tase or shoot the arm or leg. These liberals watch way too many movies. If I have to confront someone with a knife the last thing I want to do is to get close enough for him to use it. Its tough enough under stress and rapid movement to hit center mass let alone some tinier body part. If you really think you can hold a knife on an officer who has a pistol, you will be put down like the mad dog you are.


I will go a step further, if you are 6'4" and weigh nearly 300 lbs and attack an officer, you should expect to get shot. If you attack an officer and you are armed with a banana, you should expect to get shot. After all, you are armed with a banana.

If you attack a police officer you should EXPECT to be met with deadly force. If you are playing your silly "knock out" game and attack someone with a CCW, such as myself, expect to get shot. DON'T ATTACK OTHER PEOPLE. If you do, expect the possibility that you might get killed.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Just do a google search of images on knife attacks. Justifiable indeed. The wounds are ugly life threatening and potentially leave disfiguring scars. To think one confronted with a knife should take up crane stance and practice their wax on wax offs in face of leathal or mortal danger is a joke.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Just do a google search of images on knife attacks. Justifiable indeed. The wounds are ugly life threatening and potentially leave disfiguring scars. To think one confronted with a knife should take up crane stance and practice their wax on wax offs in face of leathal or mortal danger is a joke.


I wouldn't be worried at all to take up my "Cane" stance. It's custom and darn near unbreakable.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

The officers had to do what they did to a defiant Armed assailant total justifiable...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

My knife is a Ruger .357 Speed Six.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Deadly force is justified in any event where death or serious bodily injury could result.
A knife, in the hands of ANYONE, can cause serious bodily injury even if it doesn't lead to death.

He pulled a knife and provoked a gunfight. He miscalculated, badly.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> My knife is a Ruger .357 Speed Six.


Does a Ruger 357 Security Six count?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I keep thinking about the old adage about bringing a knife to a gunfight.


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

I wonder if Arizona Infidel would be on here blaming the Police for an unjustified shooting? The Officer also suffered a fractured orbital eye socket from the pounding this "Gentle Giant" gave him.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

there is no such thing as an "unarmed" confrontation with the police. there is always a gun, the officer's gun. people think they can beat up a police or even punch a police in the face and not get shot for it. if you believe that, then you are dead wrong...


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

The Streets Of Ferguson Tea Party Crusaders

ISIS in America? Check the white T shirt behind the reporter.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

You saw the image where an ISIS flag image is on the guys cell phone in front of white house?

ISIS Message to the US? 'We Are In Your State, Cities' - US - CBN News - Christian News 24-7 - CBN.com

Just saying... I bet you see this grow.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> I keep thinking about the old adage about bringing a knife to a gunfight.


 Hey, it worked for the "Punisher"....Harry Heck got a blade in the jugular!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Does a Ruger 357 Security Six count?


Yes sir. We are brothers-in-Ruger.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I would submit that a 6'3" 300lb man attacking an Officer of normal stature 6'0" 200lbs. is tantamount to being armed. If I were arguing this case in court I would suggest that a blow from a man that size to the eye orbit can cause blunt force trauma to the temporal lobe of the brain resulting in death. I have seen the autopsy photos to prove my contention. 

Having said that, I also understand why people are mad. The Ferguson Police Department has not been very forthcoming. This whole thing has been a PR mess. The looters and rioters are just using this as an excuse and should be arrested and have the book thrown at them. The store owners, citizens and peaceful protesters deserve better protection than they have been getting.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> I would submit that a 6'3" 300lb man attacking an Officer of normal stature 6'0" 200lbs. is tantamount to being armed. If I were arguing this case in court I would suggest that a blow from a man that size to the eye orbit can cause blunt force trauma to the temporal lobe of the brain resulting in death. I have seen the autopsy photos to prove my contention.
> 
> Having said that, I also understand why people are mad. The Ferguson Police Department has not been very forthcoming. This whole thing has been a PR mess. The looters and rioters are just using this as an excuse and should be arrested and have the book thrown at them. The store owners, citizens and peaceful protesters deserve better protection than they have been getting.


I agree CSI and would further submit that ANY man or woman of ANY size who attacks an officer of ANY stature risks getting shot justifiably by the officer in self defense.

Your last sentence makes me think a bit deeper. On one hand, these Ferguson, MO business owners and Citizens most likely pay taxes that fund the Police Dept. I agree that they "Deserve" protection. But they also owe it to themselves to practice self protection. I'm surprised that we haven't seen any cases of looters being shot by store owners or citizens in self defense, protecting their property or person. Maybe they have and I just have not seen the news. Just a thought.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I agree whole heartedly Slippy. Self defense is always an absolute right it my book. Attacking Police, however is a little more complicated. The US Supreme Court has made it very plain in Graham Vs. Conner that any force used by an Officer must be objectively reasonable. That is to say that if I were attacked by a small framed and unarmed man I would have to be able to explain how at 6'1" 310 pounds killing him was a reasonable action. It is never my job to punish an offender. I have to leave that to a jury of his peers. My job is always to use the minimum amount of force needed to affect the arrest. Any force beyond that "objectively reasonable" amount would properly be deemed as excessive, opening me and my employer up to civil and potentially criminal liability. Here is a link to this decision. We should all be well versed on the standard we hold our Officers to and demand no less.

Graham v. Connor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I've just seen the video released by the PD taken on a cell phone that refutes the initial reports, the guy was not nearly as close as they said, and his arms were down by his side.

I can see why the cops may have felt threatened, but I am concerned that what they reported turns out to be completely different than what actually did. 

I am, however, encouraged that the police department released the video even though it shows that their reported version of events was inaccurate.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, the individual who was shot, had to be close enough to hit the officer to break his eye socket....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Yeah, you don't suffer an orbital blowout from anything but a strong blow to the head. If the man was unarmed, then he must have still had at least one working weapon, and was within an arm's reach.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Well, the individual who was shot, had to be close enough to hit the officer to break his eye socket....





Kauboy said:


> Yeah, you don't suffer an orbital blowout from anything but a strong blow to the head. If the man was unarmed, then he must have still had at least one working weapon, and was within an arm's reach.


Different incident, I am talking about the guy who was shot in St. Louis, not the guy who was shot in Ferguson...


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

lets review this... 
cause-effect.
play stupid games win stupid prizes.
no body but the booking girl will miss him.
case closed.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

consolation prize for the other losers


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Shot Lady makes me laugh.


----------

